# سؤال حول كليات علوم الفضاء



## مصطفى ميلان (16 يونيو 2012)

ما هي افضل كليات علوم الفضاء العربية


----------



## Eng-Hassan Mohamed (25 يوليو 2012)

كلية الهندسة - جامعة القاهرة - قسم علوم الطيران والفضاء


----------

